
Sears forces reddit to remove post regarding Sears URL hacking - justinweiss
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/9clji/where_did_my_post_about_searscoms_urlhackable/
======
timmaah
"forces"...

Did Sears thugs show up at the Reddit offices armed with craftsman crescent
wrenches and nail guns?

